# Admiral freezer door opens when shutting fridge



## Cpfaff (Oct 22, 2008)

We have an Admiral refrigerator with the freezer on the top and lately when we shut the refrigerator door, the freezer door pops open just enough that you don't notice it but it causes humidity to build up on the "ceiling" of the freezer. Sometimes it looks like icicles hanging from the "ceiling". Any ideas would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## retro (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank Goodness! My GE refrigerator does the same thing. Getting tired of duct-taping it shut, would love a real fix for this.


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

This is a pretty common occurance. The air pressure from the door closing travels throught the duct work and pops the door open. The trick is to make sure your frig is tipped back enough so the doors close by themselves. That way when they pop open they just close again by themselves. Back in the 70's they thought it was caused by weak magnets on the freezer door gaskets. But the same thing happens on some models today.

Steve


----------



## jehiatt (Dec 14, 2006)

I've been seeing this problem at my daughter's home for two years. I'll send this "lean it back a bit fix' to her for a check out.

thank you very much


----------



## Cpfaff (Oct 22, 2008)

The problem is fixed. We tried the leaning back thing first. Still had the "icicles". Finally, we realized the door was not shutting all the way unless you assisted it. We readjusted the hinge, shimming it up so it closed properly and voila! it's no longer a problem. The door shuts and doesn't even pop open when the bottom door is slammed. Try looking to see if the freezer door is shutting properly, then check the hinge. It was hanging down a touch and binding up when the door shut, not allowing it to shut all the way. Hope this helps.


----------

